# Havanese Rescue Inc-Annual Auction



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

The Auction will be over tomorrow afternoon-I wanted to post Laura's instructions so everyone will know how the last minute rush is handled.

I sure would appreciate it if you would share this with your lists/groups/individuals who are participating in the auction so they'll know what to expect tomorrow afternoon. 

During the last hours of the auction, especially the last 15 minutes, bids arrive much faster than I could ever process them. My first priority is to record bids and update the website as often/quickly as possible, so I can only stop to answer questions if there's a break in the action. 

It usually takes a few hours to record those few hundred bids on my spreadsheet. Once that's done, I excuse myself for a cuppa tea and a short break.

I then begin the process of reviewing every bid submitted during auction week to ensure that my spreadsheet is accurate. I contact the folks who are tied for items and ask them to break the tie.

The names of the winning bidders are announced on the website on Sunday evening. On Mon/Tues, I send everyone an email listing the items they’ve won and the amount to send to HRI. 

So, in light of what's going on behind the scenes during the final frenzy - as those who've participated in past auctions know - when it comes to placing your final bids, you simply take your best guess at the $ amount you believe will win the item and keep fingers and paws crossed. I would also suggest that bidding in dollars and odd cents may help you avoid ending up in tied bids. 
If anyone is bidding on multiple items (and I know who you are LOL), if you'd like to know where you currently stand bid-wise, drop me a line (before the final rush, please) and I'll gladly send it to you. 

Thanks so much, everyone, for your enthusiastic participation in the auction - it can only mean good things for the Havanese we all love. 

Laura


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

The winning bids are posted-The amount raised from the Auction was Wonderful-this will help so many dogs who come into HRI-Thank You Everyone.


----------

